# Aquarium Backgrounds



## beadlet (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey, you guys should really try www.aquariumdisplaysystems.com the have the coolest, real life backgrounds I have ever seen. My brother just installed his and mine is on they way. I am so excited.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

:chair: someone else already spammed us with this link a while back.:chair:


----------



## beadlet (Mar 30, 2006)

This is no spam!
I'm just trying to be helpful.
Don't go to the site if you don't want to!


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll stick with my glass or real stone for THAT price.
Live rock for tanks that big is almost the same price. RIP OFF!!!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

You can acheive almost the same look with a piece of styrofoam, a little artistic ability, time, cement and paint. Much cheaper.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

That is a crapload of money. If you have that much money, like they said above, buy a real tree and some real rocks!


----------



## beadlet (Mar 30, 2006)

Live rock for tanks larger than 30 gals end up weighing too much when wanting something cool looking. I cracked one of my tanks before. These lightweight backdrops are awesome for a great look without the aggrevation! My brother used one for a reptile vivarium and that looked great too. They can be pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

wildtiger said:


> You can acheive almost the same look with a piece of styrofoam, a little artistic ability, time, cement and paint. Much cheaper.


I agree, but for the look just go real if you have the money or just use that same talent to paint the other side of your glass with oil based, much less of a chance of fading, easier, faster, less of a chance of getting toxins in the water.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i've seen a salt water tank just LOADED with live rock. the tank was about 30" tall, at least 30" deep, and about 48" long, but i'm just guessing. and it was filled to within 8" of the front of the tank with live rock, and all the way to the top. this was at a fish store, btw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

hahaha! NOOOO! :roll:
for the record: you ARE spamming. that's what it is when you join just to advertise some website and take off, or advertise repeatedly. 
and, you can get that same look with what wildtiger said. there is even a DIY page on that on www.cichlid-forums.com


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, it is nice. No, I won't waste my money on it.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

The best way to avoid cracking a tank is to properly support it! Once you do that, you could fill the whole damn thing with rock.


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just make your own, you can even design the way it looks and is shaped


----------

